# Baked bacon & egg muffins



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Click link for recipe http://sweetmelange.com/2013/02/21/baked-bacon-egg-muffins/


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Add ketchup and its gooooood to go!!!!


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

its look so yummy now im craving!lol bacon is love


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Your link does not show a recipe. Can you please post it?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

bogan said:


> Your link does not show a recipe. Can you please post it?


X2


----------



## Conductor Fish (May 15, 2005)

x3 please
<><


----------



## ballbrat7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ohhhhh im wanting to try this


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Another who has a death by bacon wish....would like to know what's all the ingredients.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Found it! 


3 tablespoons unsalted butter, 
melted 8 slices white or whole-wheat sandwich bread
6 slices bacon 
6 large eggs 
Coarse salt and ground pepper
COOK'S NOTE
Standard muffin pans come in 6- or 12-cup size; if baking 6 items in a 12-cup pan, leave empty space in between. Nonstick pans are nice but not essential. Beware of very thin pans, which often lead to burning. Place pans on a baking sheet to make them easier to get in and out of the oven.
DIRECTIONS

STEP 1
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Lightly butter 6 standard muffin cups. With a rolling pin, flatten bread slices slightly and, with a 4 1/4-inch cookie cutter, cut into 8 rounds. Cut each round in half, then press 2 halves into each muffin cup, overlapping slightly and making sure bread comes up to edge of cup. Use extra bread to patch any gaps. Brush bread with remaining butter.
IN THIS STEP:
Bacon, Egg & Cheese Cups
STEP 2
In a large skillet, cook bacon over medium, until almost crisp, 4 minutes, flipping once. (It will continue to cook in the oven.) Lay 1 bacon slice in each bread cup and crack an egg over each. Season with salt and pepper. Bake until egg whites are just set, 20 to 25 minutes. Run a small knife around cups to loosen toasts. Serve immediately.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks!


----------

